
Pyro II - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UEc4SDDsxGA
======
tosh
an early game by Mike O'Brien (Guild Wars, WarCraft II, WarCraft III, Diablo
and StarCraft)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_O%27Brien_(game_developer...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_O%27Brien_\(game_developer\))

